# 11/29 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: TLC Go Home Show



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

What did AJ Styles say while enjoying his Thanksgiving Turkey? 




This bird's so good it's absurd!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Wonder if the Tag or Women's title match will be made a tables match during this show? I'm leaning towards the tag being most likely.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Smackdown needs to step up and do it quick. Raw's been on their A game lately and I'm starting to fear for Smackdown.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Will AJ Styles ever get the better of James Ellsworth and Dean Ambrose?
- Will American Alpha or Bray Wyatt and Randy Orton become the number one contenders for the tag titles?
- How will the Miz respond to Dolph Ziggler after being Superkicked by him last week?
- Will Nikki Bella get even now that she knows that Carmella attacked her backstage before their match at Survivor Series?
- Will Natalya's new gimmick of being the annoying cat-lady ever get her somewhere?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

> Ambrose welcomes the jobber into the Ambrose Asylum tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network.


Ugh...yeah I think I'll give SD a pass this week, specially if I manage to receive my copy of FF XV today.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Come on Wyatt and RKO


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor












With you right there man.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Orton and Wyatt against Slater and Rhyno. I'll be down with that.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It’s weird, because I’m still into almost everything Smackdown is doing.

But damn this Ellsworth stuff has to be downplayed soon. I would say die but he’s signed to a contract now so he’s not going anywhere. Ellsworth is a guy that was best used every so often. And I praised when they were first using him in the AJ/Ambrose storyline. He was a good tool to extend the story. But he’s stayed around way too long in this story.

I don’t care if he sticks around because a guy like him can be used as a valuable asset but can we get him out of the main storyline please?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I'm shocked to say this, but I'm actually really enjoying the Randy Wyatt angle. I'm shocked because generally I find Orton to be rather boring and bland, but with the Wyatt's he's become much more interesting, and also the Bray and his crew are seemingly much more of a serious threat, which is great. I hope they keep them together and continue building them as a monstrous element on the SDL brand. AA still need some marinating before they get their big push, IMO, so giving The Wyatts the push now seems ideal to me.

Becky v Alexa needs some love in this episode, IMO. I'd really like to see them get some story progression to warrant a stipulation for their match at TLC somehow, though that seems rather unlikely at this point, which is unfortunate, and a terribly missed opportunity. But maybe SDL will surprise and come through tonight. Though I'm hoping they don't put them in a match together like they have before. I'd rather just see a ringside brawl or promo brawl or something to that effect.

As much as I've actually enjoyed the Ambrose/Ellsworth/AJ shenanigans, the Ellsworth angle is wearing quite thin by now. But at the same time, it is making me want AJ v. Dean more and more to finally get a blow off, so I guess it's doing its job.


----------



## SmarkSideOfTheMoon (Oct 25, 2016)

I posted a thread acouple of weeks ago wondering what happened to the Ambrose asylum. I am kind of pumped now that I know it will be featured tonight on SmackDown


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Best thing to look forward to is Orton and Bray v AA.

The AA is going to suck with Ellsworth around, the idiot is killing the entire feud.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I've been all in with SDL from the beginning. And haven't wavered. 

But can we please be done with Ellsworth?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> I've been all in with SDL from the beginning. And haven't wavered.
> 
> But can we please be done with Ellsworth?


He just signed a full time contract 

Hornswoggle was in mainevent in 2007 with Vince, 2009 with dx and still a major character on tv in 2012 so expect to see alot more of ellsworth


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I agree with some comments above.

Ellsworth is damaging the show but there's still a lot of good.

Orton/Wyatt
Miz
Becky/Alexa

The above names are the highlights of Smackdown right now, love the storylines & character work they are producing.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> I've been all in with SDL from the beginning. And haven't wavered.
> 
> But can we please be done with Ellsworth?


Agreed, SD shouldn't be focused on a meme jobber it's really dragging the show down. So knowing Vince, he'll eventually put Ellsworth on 205 Live


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm cringing at Ellsworth and the show is still 8 minutes away. Guy is nothing but a blemish on the entire product.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well, this just happened:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803762310229663748*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Well, this just happened:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803762310229663748*


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ellsworth to go 4-0 vs AJ tonight???


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> Ellsworth to go 4-0 vs AJ tonight???


Yea, no thanks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Therapy said:


>


:hbkshrug 

*I can't disagree. I haven't been a fan of her recent promos because it sounds more like rambling. This just confirms that management isn't fond of it either, BUT WE ALREADY KNEW THAT :delrio *


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Well, this just happened:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803762310229663748*


This had to be direct from Dunn. 

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Ellsworth to go 4-0 vs AJ tonight???


:gun: :gun: :gun: :gun:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

wwe9391 said:


> Ellsworth to go 4-0 vs AJ tonight???


He's going full Ellsworth tonight.. He's calling Cena, AJ, and Undertaker out tonight and will pin them all in a four way falls count anywhere match inside an electrified HIAC that is set on fire and the entire WrestlingForum roster as lumberjacks.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Here we go!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i'm telling ya, if they made renee young go to elocution lessons to get rid of her canadian vowels I highly doubt they haven't told Becky to clean up the accent. She normally does but when she's hot she does sound a little bit like a broad dublin lass, like really broad.
I can understand it but i know some people have difficulty with accent combined with speed of speech.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Fuck off Renee.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Why isn't it Harper and Orton instead of bray and orton considering harper is a tag guy and Bray is solo.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh lawd.. A contract signing? I feel I've seen more of these this year then any other year on record.. They're really killing the allure of contract signings.

:mark: BLISS!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:done


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Wyatt/Orton and AA will be LIT. :cool2


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Damn Alexa looks better than ever


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Alexa is opening the show and looking oh so sexy tonight :banderas.*


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Alexa looks goddamn amazing in that shirt.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

RENEE!!!

I already love this segment.

3 of my fav women all in one segment...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Holy sh*t look at that bad b*tch Bliss.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

smackdown live on rogers sn360 scheduled only from 8-8:30 ......... ??????????????!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

LAWD...

BLISS! :homer


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh boy! We're going to hear Alexa Bliss's mic skills :mark:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Renee go away.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hm, wonder if they add a stipulation. Although considering the only left is Tables and seeing how badly Sasha and Charlotte botched the table spots (which I don’t put on them), I’d rather not.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh.. A Harley Quinn joking opening to crickets.. Bliss is going to wreck her..


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

here goes someone into the table and hence a table match!!!!!!!!! PLEASE


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn...Becky looking damn good tonight.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm sorry Bliss, Breezeango is the only fashion police around


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I like Bliss. She's like a cartoon villain.

Whoever she's feuding with is the worst person in the world :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Listen to that heat from Bliss!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Orton/Wyatt against American Alpha with something actually on the line. Fresh main event!!! Rare these days...


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This is gay


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ok im bored


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Hmmm better watch the language Alexa, Maddox got canned for saying that and it wasn't even televised.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Bliss is destroying Becky on the mic.. God I love her.. She is a natural bitch


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

my ears are bleeding


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

God I hate these fucking scripted insult spam wars.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

I am so excited for this match :mark:


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Becky is orange.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ffs can't they do contract signings on wwe.com instead of the main shows


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Becky Lynch is good, but she reminds me of a girl I dated when I was like 19 and said girl was the worst girlfriend I ever had.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

:lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Becky's promo is giving Alexa gas :mj4*


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

now go through the table like a good little girl


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

God help me.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Alexa is the most hottest women wrestler in WWE history.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Superb work by these two.

Easily the best women's feud on either show.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh hey the Ambrose Asylum! Knew I wore my Asylum shirt for a reason today :lol I assume this will turn into AJ coming out? I want a serious intense promo between them but I doubt we'll get it...


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Lucky Charms? Potato farm? Lol did Vince write Alexa's promo?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Put the title on Alexa.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

FINALLY Becky showing some balls instead of corny jokes.. It's about time she acted like a champion


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Potato farm :lol 

They're actually FIGHTING...that's great.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Crowd just erupted!!!!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Dem pants on Alexa.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Crowd was hot for that.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I thought both women did pretty good there :shrug


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Now that's how you do a table spot!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Tables match at tlc? I'm ok with it.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Crowd reacted well to the fight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Rack up another L for Becky in brawls. That's 0-6. Alexa with the hottest streak in wrestling :drose *


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Is Alexa leaking?????

Fuck yeah.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

TD_DDT said:


> This is gay


Are you saying the segment is happy or are you saying that it has a sexual preference for segments of the same gender?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

This feud is so refreshing seeing how it's the only women's feud not being pushed down our throats and hyped as being the greatest thing ever *ahem* talking to you Sasha & Charlotte.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That was a fun, back and forth exchange. Maybe they will do a Table match after all.


----------



## wwf (Oct 27, 2015)

I would have much rather seen Bliss go through that table and then win at TLC.

But since Becky went through it, this obviously means she's retaining.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Correction - this is the best feud in the WWE.

Think that was a tease for TLC.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I thought both women did pretty good there :shrug


Beckys delivery is awful and the corny ass jokes and insults they write for her aren't helping.. Seriously a Harley Quinn insult? That's the best opener they could think of for her?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

TLC is looking great. Becky vs Alexa being the match I'm most looking forward to. 2 best in the entire women's division, IMO.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Look! A women's segment that isn't actually a complete and total bore each week. 

Becky and Alexa... :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh god, if the heels are winning, please let Kallisto be the one to take the fall.


MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I thought both women did pretty good there :shrug


Yep, good exchange by both women. I enjoyed the segment. Good way to kick off Smackdown


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm really hoping Alexa wins this Sunday.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I thought both women did pretty good there :shrug


 Both were fantastic. IMO, this is the best feud running in the WWE.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

It was good stuff. You could tell they were dying with the script and went off of it a couple of times. Then the brawl was actually good, and that's how you build to a gimmick match (if they have one). Not by having a GM come out and tell you you're in one and it's the main event because you're females and empowered.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Welp, time to go. I refuse to sit through the Ellsworth show just to watch AA main event. I'll have to catch it on Youtube :sashahi.*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Alexa Bliss weighs about 100 pounds, she would have to be put through a table with such force it would probably break her. I'm all for a womens table match but fuck. 

i'm also all in on alexa bliss being a heel champ.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Godway said:


> It was good stuff. You could tell they were dying with the script and went off of it a couple of times. Then the brawl was actually good, and that's how you build to a gimmick match (if they have one). Not by having a GM come out and tell you you're in one and it's the main event because you're females and empowered.


 That segment was miles better than anything Sasha and Charlotte have put together in their entire 6 month feud.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Godway said:


> It was good stuff. You could tell they were dying with the script and went off of it a couple of times. Then the brawl was actually good, and that's how you build to a gimmick match (if they have one). Not by having a GM come out and tell you you're in one and it's the main event because you're females and empowered.


I stand firmly behind this post.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Alexa is a just a natural bitch on the mic.. Her facial mannerisms are perfect.. She's really really really good at the mic work and in ring presence..


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Phaedra said:


> Alexa Bliss weighs about 100 pounds, she would have to be put through a table with such force it would probably break her. I'm all for a womens table match but fuck.
> 
> i'm also all in on alexa bliss being a heel champ.


I think she will go through a table with a Bexplex from the top rope. She will go through the table easily that way just like Becky did. Damn, that match is going to be awesome.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> That was a fun, back and forth exchange. Maybe they will do a Table match after all.


Considering the fact that the table actually broke, I wouldn't mind seeing a Tables match between those two


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ziggler needs to go back to the bleach blonde hair.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Eh.....Miz in a ladder match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly this feud is waay better than Charlotte vs Sasha, only hope that Alexa gets on their level on the ring because she is better than both of them on the mic and probably, well, not probably, she is performing the best from the 6 call ups of the draft


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Poor Miz and Ziggler having to work a program with Kalisto.. :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ka-botch-o.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Kalisto has been used awful since joining the main roster, should've put him in the CW division to save his career.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

seriously otunga needs a slep


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Alexa Bliss has come a long way this year. Wasn't she still towing the anchors known as Blake and Murphy earlier this year?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> I think she will go through a table with a Bexplex from the top rope. She will go through the table easily that way just like Becky did. Damn, that match is going to be awesome.


I'm always a bit worried with small people in table matches but yeah it'll be a good match.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

SovereignVA said:


> Eh.....Miz in a ladder match.


It's ok. It also means that Dolph Ziggler is in a ladder match


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin is the man


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

luv dem puppies


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Survivor Series was like yesterday...

Talkin' bout TLC this Sunday


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

4 announcers ugh


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

wwf said:


> I would have much rather seen Bliss go through that table and then win at TLC.
> 
> But since Becky went through it, this obviously means she's retaining.


completely not true, none of that determines the winner. you are over and under analyzing


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

CORBIN IS WRESTLING IN A SHIRT GUYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Maryse. :homer


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Are ya fucking kidding already?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh how I wish I was at ringside with SmackDown in my hometown so I could see Maryse in person. :cry


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Kind of disappointed we’re not getting one last Ziggler-Miz promo duel before their final match on Sunday. It would be fitting giving their great mic duels over the last couple of months.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

So Corbin wrestles in a shirt now...


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Becky isnt ready to lose the title yet. I still think Asuka should be the one to take it off of her. Asuka will be getting the call up shortly after the women's tournament more than likely. That would be a good run for Becky, then she can turn heel. As good as she is as a face, she is a much better heel.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

AngryConsumer said:


> Ka-botch-o.


Camacho *(and Hunico, damnit!)*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Corbin is the man


No.. Corbin has Alex Riley syndrome. Killer entrance and music but once he hits the ring he's just a geek with no real charisma.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Buster Baxter said:


> So Corbin wrestles in a shirt now...


Yeah, I guess the smiling naval just didn't help sell his bad-ass character. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dem thighs on Maryse owens3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> Survivor Series was like yesterday...
> 
> Talkin' bout TLC this Sunday


I know, right?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I dont think I have ever watched a full Baron Corbin match


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The feud with Miz has really revitalized Ziggler. If he changed his stale move set and bleached his hair again so as to look less generic, he could really go places.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Ace said:


> That segment was miles better than anything Sasha and Charlotte have put together in their entire 6 month feud.


That's because they're just having a wrestling feud. Not doing a bunch of WWE propaganda horse shit. Their segments are two performers working to get each other over and have their moments. There isn't any other agenda to it, like the Sasha/Charlotte feud has been dripping with. And that's not all feminist shit either, their "moments" are all so phony. The "Sasha wins and cries" shit is sooooo overdone.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Buster Baxter said:


> So Corbin wrestles in a shirt now...


Best improvement to his look. That skinny-fat dude isn't intimidating anyone with his shirt off. He needs an awesome upper body singlet/top like Roman Reigns wears to hide his flab.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Kalisto botch free in that match, and it made for a fun match. Kalisto can be entertaining when he avoids the match killing botches.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol They have a bunch of tables and chairs laying around but it's a DQ to use them before going to a show called Tables Ladders and Chairs..


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I actually the mean streak Kalisto has developed. A lot better than the "lucha that's just happy to be here" thing. It'll get him over in the long run. Nice finish to the match, too.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That's a pretty weak go home segment for Zig/Miz.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Otunga/JBL sold the chairs match pretty well throughout the match.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I get a horrible feeling when Ziggler and Corbin have any interaction. I have no idea way...it's almost as if I have repressed memories involving those two or something...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Maryse busted Dolph open


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Sure hope nobody was expecting any clean pins tonight.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> I dont think I have ever watched a full Baron Corbin match


Has he ever had one?? :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I wonder if Orton/Wyatt vs. Alpha will “main event” like how Alexa and Becky “main evented” in Glasgow.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Damn Dasha Fuentes is fine looking


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Good promo by AA.. :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Yay! Finally some backstage stuff with American Alpha and Chad showing the great personality he has.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Randy Orton in the Wyatt Family is epic as hell.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

didn't undertaker say he was back in that promo before survivor series?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Loving Orton with Bray. Also loving the tension between Orton and Harper.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

YEEEEEEEAAAAAH

:harper


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Orton is thriving with the Wyatts, good promo from him.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Still not buying this Orton alliance with Bray. It just doesn't fit.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Randy is better than Bray at this Wyatt spill. 

Aw fuck it,they need to convert Kane too so that he and Harper team together


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> didn't undertaker say he was back in that promo before survivor series?


You believed that? :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Randy Orton: The question.....is are you gonna do what needs to be done with Kane?

Luke Harper: yeahYeahYeah!YEAH!YEAAAAH!YEAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

F*CK !!! LOOK AT CARMELLA WIT DA TITTIES OUT kadakadakada


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Jason Jordan and Chad Gable just cut a helluva promo. We need more of that. Those guys can be the biggest tag stars since the glory days of the Hardyz, Dudleyz, and Edge/Christian.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

One thing that remains constant in the universe is the never ending stupidity of Geico commercials.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Randy is playing Wyatt like a fiddle. :lol He's not genuinely with them, and story wise, it seems like he's simply trying to isolate Bray from any help or aid (Harper)


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It is shocking to me how well the Wyatt/Orton alliance is working. I love American Alpha, and have been desperate to see them win the belts since the draft. That being said, I think it makes more sense to put them on Wyatt and Orton at TLC. Keep Alpha strong, eventually have them beat Wyatt and Orton, and then Wyatt and Orton can have their inevitable implosion.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Outstanding promo by AA. 

Followed by the Wyatt Family dynamic w/ Orton. Love this. 

And Carmella backstage flaunting the girls. 

Oh, SDL... :banderas


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> F*CK !!! LOOK AT CARMELLA WIT DA TITTIES OUT kadakadakada


Sensational!!!!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

The Cleaner said:


> Still not buying this Orton alliance with Bray. It just doesn't fit.


What?!

They're a match made in heaven.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> Randy Orton: The question.....is are you gonna do what needs to be done with Kane?
> 
> Luke Harper: yeahYeahYeah!YEAH!YEAAAAH!YEAAAAAAAAAH!


:harper


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Lothario said:


> Randy is playing Wyatt like a fiddle. :lol He's not genuinely with them, and story wise, it seems like he's simply trying to isolate Bray from any help or aid (Harper)


I think Randy should be played out longer in the Wyatts.. Let's face it.. He's done it all and him truly involving himself in something different is refreshing. I hope WWE doesn't blow their load with it and rides it out for awhile.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> Randy is better than Bray at this Wyatt spill.
> 
> Aw fuck it,they need to convert Kane too so that he and Harper team together


Oh God, is that the direction they are going? Splitting Wyatts AGAIN and Harper forming an alliance with Kane and then Randy with Bray. I see this being a possibility, and a possibility that does not excite me.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

FaceTime Heel said:


> Sensational!!!!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Baemella:banderas


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Carmella would be perfect teamed up with Enzo...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I like the tension between Harper and Randy tbh, Harper is one of the most underrated guys they have, a match with Randy could be really good


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl great improvise.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That was a good promo. I'm loving this new calm and focused Randy Orton!

First, we get coked-up Randy :mark:

Now we get stoned-down Randy :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Yo Carmella just owned the crowd, holy shit :lmao


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Nikki and Mella got so screwed by that falls count anywhere. They should be allowed to go all over ringside. 

Princess Mella shutting down the How Ya Doin crowd


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Carmella has been excellent on the mic !!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ooooof.. They really stretched out the tit joke on that one.. Jesus just say boobs.. It's PG and less corny


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Carmella be reading forums lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

mightymike1986 said:


> Oh God, is that the direction they are going? Splitting Wyatts AGAIN and Harper forming an alliance with Kane and then Randy with Bray. I see this being a possibility, and a possibility that does not excite me.


 I meant bring KAne into the family too to rediscover the monster in him. Then make Kane and HArper the tag team of the group and Orton/Bray the ones to go after the WWE/IC titles


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Carmella is coming along nicely.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

That Bella Spear :mark:


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

wicked spear by bella


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well played Carmella, turning the crowd against you, the rest was kinda cringey though


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Still a better spear than Batista's.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> Yo Carmella just owned the crowd, holy shit :lmao


That was the most impressive thing she's ever done. ACTUAL heel work. This is the type of shit I slam all of these modern indie heels for, because they bring chants on and then do nothing to curb them because they're happy to be getting a reaction at all.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Nikki speared the FUCK out of her!


----------



## Lesnar Sucks (Sep 1, 2016)

Everyone uses spears nowadays


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

It's outright comical how much better Nikki is than the other main roster girls at physical strikes from punches, elbows, and tackles. I would pay to watch her and Asuka tee off on one another


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Bellaberg


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

the wedding line ... oooooh shit lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nikki's tits get bigger every week.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Now, the question that must be answered…..

Better Spear, Goldberg or Nikki, lol.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Lesnar Sucks said:


> Everyone uses spears nowadays


It's the new superkick!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh Nikki.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Godway said:


> That was the most impressive thing she's ever done. ACTUAL heel work. This is the type of shit I slam all of these modern indie heels for, because they bring chants on and then do nothing to curb them because they're happy to be getting a reaction at all.


Them Kevin Owens fans go come for you fam :crying:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Carmella would be perfect teamed up with Enzo...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Godway said:


> That was the most impressive thing she's ever done. ACTUAL heel work. This is the type of shit I slam all of these modern indie heels for, because they bring chants on and then do nothing to curb them because they're happy to be getting a reaction at all.


This.. AJ and KO have been pros at handling fan chants and shutting it down immediately. Glad to see a woman do it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Not counting Charlotte, Carmella is the most improved in the women's division.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Otunga making sure everyone notices his new tat's


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That spear by Nikki :banderas


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Now, the question that must be answered…..
> 
> Better Spear, Goldberg or Nikki, lol.


Well, I can tell ya who I'd rather have spear me. :grin2:


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Carmella is a straight dime damn might be hottest woman in the WWE today.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ takes some crazy ass bumps.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Otunga making sure everyone notices his new tat's


Motherf*cker was trying hard :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Did somebody's tits pop out?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This vignette is cringe.. They are playing up Ellsworth like he's HBK winning a ladder match against Razor Ramon..


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Lesnar Sucks said:


> Everyone uses spears nowadays


It's the new superkick!

I still can't get over 4 announcers, that table looks like a subway car it's so crowded..


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Enough with this Ellsworth shit man, can't believe the main event title feud is based around James Ellsworth


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Ellsworth stuff. It's been fun smackdown but it's time to turn off.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They're really wasting airtime on this shit?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Carmella is awesome, she's evolved so much since she came to the main roster and become an excellent heel. I'm proud of her.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

PanopticonPrime said:


> Bellaberg


I WANNA BE NEXT! 8*D


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Here hoping that WWE will build tension between Dean and the geek so Dean will turn heel on him post TLC and JE will disappear once and for all from the Main Event zone.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Welp time to turn the channel for the next 15 min


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Carmella is awesome, she's evolved so much since she came to the main roster and become an excellent heel. I'm proud of her.


 Emma, Summer, Nia and Alica must be pissed they got stuck on Raw.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

RDEvans said:


> Welp time to turn the channel for the next 15 min


No.. Screw you dude.. If we have to suffer through it, you do too... Man up.. Do a few shots of Fireball and watch the cringe....


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Maryse and Bliss in a 15 minute span god I am dead also Carmella's attire


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I WANNA BE NEXT! 8*D


The line starts after me. :nikki


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hope Ellsworth is booed....


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Still a better spear than Batista's.


Nope I loved Batista's though in fairness may be a bit bias


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I WANNA BE NEXT! 8*D


:LIGHTS

Great pop for Dean btw but he's not over guys !!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Therapy said:


> I think Randy should be played out longer in the Wyatts.. Let's face it.. He's done it all and him truly involving himself in something different is refreshing. I hope WWE doesn't blow their load with it and rides it out for awhile.



Oh, no doubt. I agree. It should burn slow and I believe that's how they'll handle it. Part of good storytelling is being patient and allowing things to unfold. Randy slowly isolating Bray by alienating all of his allies will be a good end goal when you consider Harper appearing saved Wyatt initially in their feud. With no one to help, Bray will be on an island alone when Orton decides to plunge the knife into his back. A slow burn is the only way to do it right. Hopefully they win the tag titles.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Ellsworth has been gold in his role. Frankly, the Survivor Series would have been the perfect conclusion, with him helping Smackdown to win and getting destroyed by Strowman in the process. However, it's WWE, so when a novelty act actually works they keep going and going with it until it becomes obnoxious as fuck.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:lol :lol :lol JBL be roasting the fuck outta Ellsworth every week.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

"turtle without a shell" - JBL.

He has a good one each week. Last week was the lower case i :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ace said:


> Hope Ellsworth is booed....


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I hate JBL and Otunga individually but together they're actually kinda funny, especially with the Elsworth shit.

"HE'S A TURTLE WITHOUT A SHELL!" :lmao


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

It took a man without a chin to reinvigorate JBL.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol This fucking casual marks chanting Ellsworth..

fpalm He's never going away


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

How much does JBL actually hate Elseworth


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

DROP HIM DEAN :fingerscrossed


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't really care about Ellsworth, I'm just here for Dean, lol.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Poor Ambrose.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> :lol :lol :lol JBL be roasting the fuck outta Ellsworth every week.


Probably the only good part I like about James Ellsworth being involved in the main event scene.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I WANNA BE NEXT! 8*D





PanopticonPrime said:


> The line starts after me. :nikki


lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803777005078491136


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dat AJ pop.. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

No JBL, that's a real TNA superstar.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

GOAT :mark:


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

:lmao


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ace said:


> Emma, Summer, Nia and Alica must be pissed they got stuck on Raw.


I half way hope they turn Main Event into something like the old NXT Redemption. Say fuck it and throw Henry, Titus, Alicia, Golden Truth, Summer, Ascension, Vaudevillains, Axle, Bo, Jinder, Shining Stars, Spirit Squad, Hawkins in their own crazy litte world and universe away from everyone else.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

You can almost tell Ambrose & AJ have become close friends since this feud if they weren't already.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

put respek on AJ's name!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Better YAWT


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I actually see Ellsworth pushing Ambrose off a ladder and through a stack of tables like Flair did Michaels


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Better yacht?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This has been another bad Smackdown, did SD and RAW change writers?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait, I thought Hell in the Cell was the most dangerous? The devil's playground and what not.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Having fun with this show so far


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I changed the channel. Let me guess, there's been chin/appearance jokes from announcers and wrestlers for the last 5 minutes.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't like the fucker but guys like Crews, Swagger, Axle, and the like all could learn about mannerisms and facial cues from Ellsworth


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Im terrified thinking about the possible bumps AJ will be taking on Sunday.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Better YAWT


Ok, thought I heard that right, lmao.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

#DeformedTurtle


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> This has been another bad Smackdown, did SD and RAW change writers?


This. I've said this the past few weeks. Raw has been pretty decent and Smackdown has been trash. My girlfriend called me crazy, but this is the most logical answer.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

JBL just called Ellsworth a "deformed turtle" :lmao


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

AJ's gonna kill you!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Deformed turtle :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol I love how AJ flipped over the table as to say "FUCK YOU AND YOUR TABLES CHANT MARKS"

DAT STYLES CLASH!!!! :mark:


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Holy shit, AJ didnt hold back on that chair shot :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was a sick Styles clash.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

What a Styles Clash


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Better YAWT


They don't boat none.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

He fucked him up!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

crazy ass trust and risk there


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

About time AJ goes off !


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Fucking ouch. :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

HOLY FUUUUUCCCKKKKK


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

AJ was FANTASTIC there not on the mic exactly but everything starting with the brawl. 

With this though, it makes me think is Ambrose winning Sunday ? :aries2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I just caught the tail end :lmao This is seriously Zach Gowen part II.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That was a sick Styles Clash. And thank God he didn’t tuck his head this time.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Vicious Styles Clash! 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Please give Dean the belt back on Sunday... please


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:Oooh That Styles Clash was ill, son!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh no!!! I hope this doesn't mean Ambrose is winning Sunday....no!!!!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

That was fucking vicious. That's the Aj that should be the champion. Just fuck shit up to prove his point. He's absolutely amazing when he's a vile piece of shit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

At least he didn't tuck his... whatever this time


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

AJ Styles just tore him Ellsworth a new chin.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Looked like his face hit the corner of the steps on the way down. That was scary.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Sick Styles Clash. I like Ellsworth, but was time that AJ got some revenge on him.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Beautiful Styles Clash :zayn3


Now keep the geek off TV for the next three years.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Godway said:


> I changed the channel. Let me guess, there's been chin/appearance jokes from announcers and wrestlers for the last 5 minutes.


Tonight it's ok. For once, it had a good ending. AJ Styles just did the Styles Clash on Ellsworth OFF the steel steps. NOT ON the steel steps. OFF the steel steps.

Ellsworth is being stretchered out. Woah.

Edit: I hope he isn't seriously hurt, and that this is just part of the storyline.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank god AJ got some back at that geek.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

There whiners are you happy now? the slow build up for the good brawl before the main match got it's pay off you all should have seen coming tonight. Are we happy now? can we remove the tree trunks from our asses and take a few deep breaths?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Buster Baxter said:


> Please give Dean the belt back on Sunday... please


No!!! Please no!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> That was a sick Styles Clash. And thank God he didn’t tuck his head this time.


You can tell Ellsworth took some major shit the first time. This styles clash he was arched like a bow with his head almost 90 degrees back.. He almost over did it.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> AJ was FANTASTIC there not on the mic exactly but everything starting with the brawl.
> 
> With this though, it makes me think is Ambrose winning Sunday ?


Nah. AJ is walking out champ. He will likely drop the title to Undertaker at Royal Rumble which will be fucking stupid. 56 year old Taker who shows up at most 3 times a year shouldn't be winning any belt.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I like Dean, but I wanna see AJ fuck him up like that. Turn this fucking guy loose already.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great promo by Ambrose at the end there, and awesome beat down segment by Styles.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Ellsworth died for our chins.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> Nah. AJ is walking out champ. He will likely drop the title to Undertaker at Royal Rumble which will be fucking stupid. 56 year old Taker who shows up at most 3 times a year shouldn't be winning any belt.


50 year old Goldberg shouldn't be beating Brock, just saying...

wens3wens3


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803782449733865473


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

R.I.P. James Ellsworth (everybody wishes) lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803782449733865473


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> At least he didn't tuck his... whatever this time


Yeah..... He would have died this time.. Literally


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

PanopticonPrime said:


> Ellsworth died for our chins.


Fuck, that was poetic. :lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

StylesP1 said:


> Nah. AJ is walking out champ. He will likely drop the title to Undertaker at Royal Rumble which will be fucking stupid. 56 year old Taker who shows up at most 3 times a year shouldn't be winning any belt.


Same Taker who can still threw blows with Brock for 15-20 mins and squash 4 members of the Wyatt family with his brother ... Yeah he should have a legit shot and the edge on him. Plus it gives me Taker - Cena at Mania for the 16th reign :grin2:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> Nah. AJ is walking out champ. He will likely drop the title to Undertaker at Royal Rumble which will be fucking stupid. 56 year old Taker who shows up at most 3 times a year shouldn't be winning any belt.


I would've said that too until that segment, now I wouldn't be surprised seeing Ambrose go over on Sunday.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

PanopticonPrime said:


> Ellsworth died for our chins.


:batista3


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Therapy said:


> You can tell Ellsworth took some major shit the first time. This styles clash he was arched like a bow with his head almost 90 degrees back.. He almost over did it.


I noticed that. I hope the opposite doesn’t hold any negative effects.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Please let this be the part where Ellsworth is written off TV for good... contract or no contract.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I still like Kane and don't give a fuck who that pisses off.

I'll see myself out for the night.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh look! It's DEATH


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This will surely end in a DQ setting up a Harper / Kane feud for the PPV


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Harper kicks ass. How about not burying him for a change?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I would've said that too until that segment, now I wouldn't be surprised seeing Ambrose go over on Sunday.


Really hope not. That would suck, his last title run was an absolute flop


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Carmella has been excellent on the mic !!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark:


Not as good as Bliss but doing a lot better


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kane is one of my all time favorites (maybe even my favorite) but he shouldn't be beating Harper, a guy who can easily take his place as resident monster


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

StylesP1 said:


> Nah. AJ is walking out champ. He will likely drop the title to Undertaker at Royal Rumble which will be fucking stupid. 56 year old Taker who shows up at most 3 times a year shouldn't be winning any belt.


Undertaker is 52. 

Also in terms of the bigger money match at WM Undertaker vs Cena >>>>>> any AJ. Thats the reality. It was the same thing with Cena vs Rock 2


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Anybody have any more doubts why AJ is considered among the best in the world right now?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> StylesP1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nah. AJ is walking out champ. He will likely drop the title to Undertaker at Royal Rumble which will be fucking stupid. 56 year old Taker who shows up at most 3 times a year shouldn't be winning any belt.
> ...


That's fine. Why does the belt have to be on the line for a match like that, though? Have Styles put over Wyatt, or put Ziggler over in a double turn. 

The belt can be used for so much more. A Cena/Taker match doesnt need it at all.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Hate to say it, but last night's women's title match was better than this mess.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Man Kane is really slow now.. His clotheslines aren't even clotheslines. I get he's old but he's becoming really unconvincing with his offense..


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

The Cleaner said:


> Anybody have any more doubts why AJ is considered among the best in the world right now?


AJ being the best talent in the world is common knowledge. Fans of his knew it before he ever came to WWE, doubters said nobody would even know him. Sucks conversing with those that never venture outside the WWE bubble sometimes.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

solid big guy match between these two


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Talking about jacking the jaw, jacking the back... can the wrestlers please stop jacking each other's body parts?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Therapy said:


> Man Kane is really slow now.. His clotheslines aren't even clotheslines. I get he's old but he's becoming really unconvincing with his offense..


I've seen higher impacts in porn flicks.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

wwe9391 said:


> Undertaker is 52.
> 
> Also in terms of the bigger money match at WM Undertaker vs Cena >>>>>> any AJ. Thats the reality. It was the same thing with Cena vs Rock 2


Yeah, exactly why it doesn't need to be for the title.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

The Cleaner said:


> Hate to say it, but last night's women's title match was better than this mess.


I can't comment on that because I dont watch Raw anymore, but I heard the women's title was hot potatoed once again. Sounds awful, and makes the division look like shit. Let me guess.....another rematch? Fuck that.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

StylesP1 said:


> That's fine. Why does the belt have to be on the line for a match like that, though? Have Styles put over Wyatt, or put Ziggler over in a double turn.
> 
> The belt can be used for so much more. A Cena/Taker match doesnt need it at all.


I agree it doesnt need it and maybe it wont be for it. Dont jump the gun


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

:lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Harper buried once again..


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Dang.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Can we please never put Kane in a match like this again? I don't want to see him die on live TV.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Good to see that young up and comer Kane beat the veteran Luke Harper.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Cue Bray and Orton? No? Then what was the point of that?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Harper buried once again..


Story line. Not even close to buried.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Dean absolutely OUTCLASSED AJ on the mic there, don't deny it.

That being said, AJ delivered that beatdown beautifully. That was fantastic.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Ridiculous.

Why keep kane so strong?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My boy Harper can't catch a break


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

StylesP1 said:


> That's fine. Why does the belt have to be on the line for a match like that, though? Have Styles put over Wyatt, or put Ziggler over in a double turn.
> 
> The belt can be used for so much more. A Cena/Taker match doesnt need it at all.


Because it writes itself better. 

Taker says he isn't defined by Mania anymore proves it by returning to win the belt at the rumble. Cena who we last saw on his back twice in big matches declares he's in the Rumble to prove he hasn't lost it and wins the match. Him and Taker head towards a collision course, a vulnerable Cena with something to prove chasing down the Flair record at the ppv Taker has a what 90 plus win percentage at. That's a huge match and scenario to pass up


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BRUTAL


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

StylesP1 said:


> I can't comment on that because I dont watch Raw anymore, but I heard the women's title was hot potatoed once again. Sounds awful, and makes the division look like shit. Let me guess.....another rematch? Fuck that.


Potatoes aside, it was a pretty damn good match. And I've been a RAW anti-fan since long before the split.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The Cleaner said:


> Cue Bray and Orton? No? Then what was the point of that?


Probably leads to either Orton and Bray winning and Orton telling him that is how it is done while pushing Bray to punish Harper


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

AA main eventing SD roud

With 20+ minutes left :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Tables match :mark:


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Has Becky been crying?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

:O Watch your mouth Becky


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Becky said little bitch ... wasn't expecting that lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Becky Lynch being pissed off :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

"I'll get my revenge on that little b*tch" THAT'S F*CKING RIGHT BECKY !!

Sh*t was hot too.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Spine bruise? That's called spinal cord trauma you twits.. You should be board and collared. God I love WWE writers medical knowledge.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The way Becky said "bitch" was pretty cute.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That wasn't PG Becky lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I liked pissed off Becky


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wyatt's will win


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> The way Becky said "bitch" was pretty cute.


but the person she was calling a bitch is even cutter


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

VIKINGS!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Is it called 205 Live since that's how many viewers it will draw? 

I love that this match is happening. I think it's going to kick ass.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I like those singlets on AA


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Loaded Talking Smack with Miz, AJ, and Becky. Bryan wasn't in the graphic and he and Shane weren't shown tonight, makes you wonder if they took a week off


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The one thing WWE needs to do to sell Orton better in the Wyatt clan is make him wear pants and a wife beater.. He needs to lose the "Orton look" to really sell his involvement.


----------



## yeahbuddy (Jan 3, 2012)

Kinda ironic that the person that replaces Bryan tonight on talking smack is the miz lol


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*I hate the pairing of Wyatt and Orton.*


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

wkc_23 said:


> I like those singlets on AA


Went away from the Steiners and to Team Angle


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

wwetna1 said:


> Loaded Talking Smack with Miz, AJ, and Becky. Bryan wasn't in the graphic and he and Shane weren't shown tonight, makes you wonder if they took a week off


There was also ZERO repercussions to Ambrose never leaving the arena last week after being ordered too by Shane.. It's this lack of follow through I hate the most. It would have been simple as DB / Shane opening the show, lambasting Ambrose and putting him in a 2 on 1 match or some shit.. ANYTHING.. Instead.. Nothing..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dat armbar!!! :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Orton v. Gable :trips5


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Therapy said:


> The one thing WWE needs to do to sell Orton better in the Wyatt clan is make him wear pants and a wife beater.. He needs to lose the "Orton look" to really sell his involvement.


Why? Bray has said he is the viper of the family. He didn't want him to be a drone like 
bryan. 

I like how things came full circle since Orton killed off Husky Harris


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Dat armbar!!! :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Dat armbar!!! :mark:


I know who invented that move :jericho2


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>





DammitC said:


> I know who invented that move :jericho2


This is why I love this forum.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> Loaded Talking Smack with Miz, AJ, and Becky. Bryan wasn't in the graphic and he and Shane weren't shown tonight, makes you wonder if they took a week off


Wonder if Bryan got a time-out for his mini-rant on WWE's inability to make new stars last week.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Therapy said:


> There was also ZERO repercussions to Ambrose never leaving the arena last week after being ordered too by Shane.. It's this lack of follow through I hate the most. It would have been simple as DB / Shane opening the show, lambasting Ambrose and putting him in a 2 on 1 match or some shit.. ANYTHING.. Instead.. Nothing..


Well they haven't been shown at all, even when the stretcher scene happened. I can see them both being off this week as they usually get segments. Stephanie was off finalizing a deal for WWE in China which is why we only saw Foley. With this being the first tapings since ThanksgivingI wouldn't be shocked to see them skip a show


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

RKO Chants :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> RKO Chants :lol


Orton is over


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Bray looks like he shed a few spare tires there.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Orton is over


Has he ever not been.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Man AA are a solid as fuck tag team.. No stupid unicorns, no stupid cereal, no stupid anything.. They work the mic, they wrestle.. It's so simple on paper and WWE seems to miss the mark every time.. Somehow AA skated through..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Orton has by far the best superplex in the business.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This match will probably get crapped on for having no heat, but both teams needed this or they're gong to be irrelevant forever.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Orton has the best superplex in WWE


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:mark: BELLY TO BELLY ON BRAY!!! That was fucking sick


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Therapy said:


> Man AA are a solid as fuck tag team.. No stupid unicorns, no stupid cereal, no stupid anything.. They work the mic, they wrestle.. It's so simple on paper and WWE seems to miss the mark every time.. Somehow AA skated through..


And still can't get the reaction of Slater/Rhyno, heel Usos, or even as loud as Hype Bros depending on the city they are in


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Randy Orton gives the best Superplexes


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Wicked short RKO.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Orton making these clowns in the Family look legit


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Knew they would win and Orton will turn on Bray at TLC


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hell of a main event. Nice work all around.


----------



## 4freedom (Aug 22, 2016)

Lame finisher as usual by wyatt fpalm


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That was fun


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wasn't bad for AA.. They looked solid as hell.. They are as close to an old school tag team as I've seen in WWE in ages..


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

OK AJ is winning now


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

blackholeson said:


> *I hate the pairing of Wyatt and Orton.*


I thought I would hate them, but the combination is actually working really well.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl what a goofy segment.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

AA is getting great face booking. They'll probably get their win at Mania to a huge ovation. Also love this Ambrose/ Styles brawl.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

There's the Lunatic :drose


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Sick!!!! Bonus backstage brawl to sell the PPV!!!!!! That's how you close a show!!! :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Now this is a great way to end Smackdown!! Dean Ambrose getting pissed off and losing it. I love it :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AY U BASTARD


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Welp Ambrose is losing on Sunday fpalm


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

"Hey you Bastard!"

And Rhyno in the background, lol.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Almost as good as last night's barroom brawl! :lol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

how long does it take rhyno to finish a small ass bag of lays chips? damn


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Great backstage brawl


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow actually excited for TLC now!!


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok gotta admit, that was funny and kind of awesome.


----------



## 4freedom (Aug 22, 2016)

Love that ambrose rage , and by means we will see AJ retain next week isn'it


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

also that was the worst power slam i've ever seen orton hit. that's normally the one exciting move he does but the rotation was slow tonight


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

if 205 Live is like the Cruiserweight Classic, I will be watching every week.

if it's like the Cruiserweight Division on RAW, I will be picking and choosing when I watch.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Buster Baxter said:


> Welp Ambrose is losing on Sunday fpalm


Good Ambrose's last title run was a flop


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

AUSTIN DA GAWD ARIES ON COMMENTARY :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> And still can't get the reaction of Slater/Rhyno, heel Usos, or even as loud as Hype Bros depending on the city they are in


 Huge fan of AA but they aren't over 

They really need to give them characters.. they've been given sympathetic booking but it still hasn't worked..


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh My Gawd. AJ killed Ellsworth

Dean: "Hey, You Bastard"


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

Not often you get a Bitch and a Bastard on WWE TV these days.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mutant God said:


> Oh My Gawd. AJ killed Ellsworth
> 
> Dean: "Hey, You Bastard"




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803795791450112000


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

lol Rhyno "How do you like them apples, Champ?"


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

OMG! Not only is Corey Graves and Mauro Ranallo going to be calling the matches for the Cruiserweights, but so is Austin fucking Aries!! I'm loving this commentary :mark:


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Good Ambrose's last title run was a flop


Like Aj's title reign has been much better :lmao Losing to a clown like Ellsworth 3 times, Ambrose would destroy that guy.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Becky called Alexa a bitch :banderas

I love Becky and this feud.



Buster Baxter said:


> Like Aj's title reign has been much better :lmao Losing to a clown like Ellsworth 3 times, Ambrose would destroy that guy.


 AJ was booked to lose those matches lol.. it's not real...


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So Becky Lynch got a nice pop from the crown when she called Alexa a bitch. Makes me hate the fact the writers had Bayley call Charlotte a jerk a month ago and the crowd went dead afterwards.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I will say I like the pairing of Miz and Corbin.

But man Dolphins and Miz really need to deliver on Sunday, WWE have dropped the ball on their feud so badly, now even a Corbin v Kalisto feud takes precident over them.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Ace said:


> AJ was booked to lose those matches lol..* it's not real...*


To me it is :wink2:


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Pretty darn solid episode. Main event was better than I would have expected given there was really no heat. 

And Styles was great with that beat down of Ellsworth and then Ambrose with a sick brawl to close the show.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Buster Baxter said:


> Like Aj's title reign has been much better :lmao Losing to a clown like Ellsworth 3 times, Ambrose would destroy that guy.


AJ is the GOAT so I'll ignore it


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Lol awesome show, best SD since No mercy. 

Got me amped for TLC.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> AJ is the GOAT so I'll ignore it


 What sets AJ apart from the rest is the little things e.g. knocking over the table when the crowd were chanting for a table spot and kicking Ellsworth after he hit the Styles Clash. 

Then there is his dope attire, still waiting for the legendary white and black for RR/WM.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Miz taking Daniel Bryan's spot as co-host for Talking Smack :lmao

I'm loving the rivalry between these two


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Miz doing great on Talking Smack.

He's covering for Bryan, who I think isn't there.

I pay women to beat me - Dolph Ziggler :lmao


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh Ziggler that was epic


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Ziggler just said he pays for women too beat him off!!!:cenaooh


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ooh the Miz welcoming Dolph Ziggler as the guest for Talking Smack. Shit is probably going to get real.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolph wearing a NWO shirt.

Excellent promo by Miz and Dolph @Rated R Maryse


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

Miz isn't there, Its Mike Mizanin


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ziggler killed it right there.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Becky is great, Fuck you all(haters).


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Becky was great, I hope there is blood.

Miz shooting on Ellsworth, Bryan, AJ, Apollo and Hawkins :mark:

Ellsworth - a little turd :lmao

Miz - AJ has it all, everything you look for in a WWE champion.


----------



## 4freedom (Aug 22, 2016)

Miz acknowledged that AJ Styles is "HAS IT ALL" :cesaro


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Another fantastic Talking Smack.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Ziggler killed it right there.


Ziggler's mic skills is underrated tbh.

I kinda hope that he does win back the IC championship so he can have a real title reign


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Ziggler's mic skills is underrated tbh.
> 
> I kinda hope that he does win back the IC championship so he can have a real title reign


 I wouldn't mind it, Miz has been fantastic but I think he deserves a WWE title run. They could use the next few months to build him up to win the title right after Mania.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Looks like people didn't stay for the midgets 

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/1129/619818/wwe-205-live-attendance-photos/

And you can see some of the arena tarped off as it is. Lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Orton v. Gable :trips5


Had to pinch myself. Thought I was dreaming. :banderas

Loved the ending of SDL! That's how you end a go-home show before a PPV. 

Can't wait for Sunday night's TLC match between Styles/Ambrose! :mark:


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

-Loving all the SD live women, Becky needs to win on Sunday, so far Bliss has won most if not all the exchanges. Carmella and Nikki delivered in this feud, they kept it heated for months. Maryse interfering in matches is perfect, I was so disappointed in her first few months in WWE standing there doing nothing.

- AJ vs Ambrose is going to be great. MOTYC imo. I loved the chemistry between them much more than with AJ/Cena and AJ/Roman.

- Corbin should win, but Kalisto has to look great, maybe he'll feud with Miz after Ziggler.

- It's such a shame AA isn't more over.. further proves the point that not everyone can get over mainly because of NXT.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cipher said:


> Looks like people didn't stay for the midgets
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/1129/619818/wwe-205-live-attendance-photos/
> 
> And you can see some of the arena tarped off as it is. Lol


Doesn't help that it starts at 10 Eastern time there lol. No idea why they tape it after SDL instead of before.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> So Becky Lynch got a nice pop from the crown when she called Alexa a bitch. Makes me hate the fact the writers had Bayley call Charlotte a jerk a month ago and the crowd went dead afterwards.


Which is ironic because I hear in real life Bayley curses like a sailor. I've heard her slip up a couple times on Baymella periscopes and when Sasha won the title the first time WWE's Youtube page had them facetime and they had to very obviously edit out her saying holy shit.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Where was Ol' broke-neck Bryanson?


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Rubbish show. I don't know what happened but Becky has regressed on the mic big time...all of her promos sound the same.

Kalisto / Ziggler / Corbin / Mizz - whatever

WHY IS KANE STILL ON TV AND WHY IS HE STILL WINNING MATCHES? ENOUGH ALREADY.

Ellsworth is fucking annoying and has ruined what should have been a good feud between Ambrose & AJ


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

Holy shit what a great fucking show! That is how you do a go-home show!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> So Becky Lynch got a nice pop from the crown when she called Alexa a bitch. Makes me hate the fact the writers had Bayley call Charlotte a jerk a month ago and the crowd went dead afterwards.


This kind of thing is particularly effective for pure babyfaces like Becky or perhaps a Bayley as well, because it's so unexpected and ostensibly 'out of character,' for them (and WWE) that it ultimately serves to elevate the heat and drama of a given feud as a result. It took the crowd completely by surprise and sold them on just how much Becky in particular wants to kick Alexa's ass. Of course it also helps when the expression and acting work align perfectly with the narrative, too. 

To be fair to creative's handling of Bayley (not that I'm too interested in defending their booking of her in general thus far, but on this point, I can see why they may have done it)... Becky may be in the process of undergoing a character evolution of sorts here. She's shown glimpses of her Irish temper, if you will, on occasion before--with Nattie and Charlotte, it has made an appearance. Hard to say, but it's possible this feud may be bringing that element of her character closer to the forefront. Bayley, OTOH, is still relatively fresh to the MR, and hasn't really had enough development in her current character to warrant such an evolution quite yet. Or, at least, that's a way you can look at it to make it seem more sensible. They did a similar thing with Bayley down in NXT as I recall, where it took her a while before she developed and started showcasing that hint of a mean streak, only after her naive/innocent babyface character had been well established, which again made it all the more effective and compelling.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Miz and AJ Styles tag team please.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Miz and AJ Styles tag team please.


They did at one point, against Cena and Ambrose iirc. 
After Miz layed out Elsworth, it was glorious.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

TLC seems like a good time as any to end a few feuds.



Sincere said:


> This kind of thing is particularly effective for pure babyfaces like Becky or perhaps a Bayley as well, because it's so unexpected and ostensibly 'out of character,' for them (and WWE) that it ultimately serves to elevate the heat and drama of a given feud as a result. It took the crowd completely by surprise and sold them on just how much Becky in particular wants to kick Alexa's ass. Of course it also helps when the expression and acting work align perfectly with the narrative, too.
> 
> To be fair to creative's handling of Bayley (not that I'm too interested in defending their booking of her in general thus far, but on this point, I can see why they may have done it)... Becky may be in the process of undergoing a character evolution of sorts here. She's shown glimpses of her Irish temper, if you will, on occasion before--with Nattie and Charlotte, it has made an appearance. Hard to say, but it's possible this feud may be bringing that element of her character closer to the forefront. Bayley, OTOH, is still relatively fresh to the MR, and hasn't really had enough development in her current character to warrant such an evolution quite yet. Or, at least, that's a way you can look at it to make it seem more sensible. They did a similar thing with Bayley down in NXT as I recall, where it took her a while before she developed and started showcasing that hint of a mean streak, only after her naive/innocent babyface character had been well established, which again made it all the more effective and compelling.


I think it's her going away from the underdog aspect of her character and becoming tougher. Becky never swears so it took the crowd by surprise. 

Becky's temper has been a crutch for so long seeing as it costs her matches against Charlotte and Natalya. 

Bayley was more angrier against Alexa in NXT as well and it made her tougher in the future.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

You don't know much joy this brought to AJ fans.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Great match between Kane and Harper, like JBL said Kane is one of the best big man of all time if not the best, how many seven foot giants can fly from the top rope like Kane does? And I'm glad the crowd chanted "Let's go Kane", Kane is over.

I love the way Kane has been booked lately, he's so dominant and always wins matches, I love it. I think WWE is booking Kane strong because he will have a WWE Title shoot at some point. That would be awesome.



Therapy said:


> Man Kane is really slow now.. His clotheslines aren't even clotheslines. I get he's old but he's becoming really unconvincing with his offense..


Unconvincing? Kane's offense still look strong and convincing to me, maybe you just watch Kane's matches with a hater eyes. Anyways, you can say your offense is not convincing anymore when you can't even do a basic move like the "Facebreaker knee smash" without looking terribly fake as hell


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I am digging both of the Women's feuds on Smackdown. Alexa Bliss's mic skills continues to impress me. She plays her role well. Nice to hear Becky talk more but her accent is very strong. Even the Carmella/Nikki feud continues to stay heated so that is good.

James Ellsworth took a great Styles Clash to probably send him away for a while. That was a great segment. I enjoyed that little tag match between Miz/Corbin vs Ziggler and Kalisto. I want Kalisto to beat Corbin but I'm sure Corbin is going over. Didn't expect this Bray and Orton team up to continue for a while. Will they win the Tag Titles this Sunday? Lots of things to see.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Reotor said:


> They did at one point, against Cena and Ambrose iirc.
> After Miz layed out Elsworth, it was glorious.


Yeah I remember that, and it was great, them on Talking Smack was even better. I feel like that could be an epic tandem though of the two best guys on SDL.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Great match between Kane and Harper, like JBL said Kane is one of the best big man of all time if not the best, how many seven foot giants can fly from the top rope like Kane does? And I'm glad the crowd chanted "Let's go Kane", Kane is over.
> 
> I love the way Kane has been booked lately, he's so dominant and always wins matches, I love it. I think WWE is booking Kane strong because he will have a WWE Title shoot at some point. That would be awesome.


Sweet Jesus.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

RDEvans said:


> Good to see that young up and comer Kane beat the veteran Luke Harper.


Really? Well, then it was good to see that young up and comer Chris Jericho beating the veteran Sami Zayn at Clash of Champions.



amhlilhaus said:


> Ridiculous.
> 
> Why keep kane so strong?


Why not? When he was Corporate Kane and was putting people over in a weekly basis people of WF complained saying that he loses too much, and they can't take him seriously and beating him means nothing. Now Kane is booked strong, he wins almost all of his matches and people complain saying that he doesn't put over the young guys, what's wrong with you guys? Damn it if you do, and damn it if you don't? You need to stop with this hypocrisy 

WWE is doing well by booking Kane strong, because the day he loses to a young talent it will be a big deal.



Mordecay said:


> Kane is one of my all time favorites (maybe even my favorite) but he shouldn't be beating Harper, a guy who can easily take his place as resident monster


So you think that Harper is the replacement of Kane only because he has a similar size? Do you even now Luke Harper's age? he's 38, in two years he will be 40!, a guy who is almost 40 years old can't be considered the future, plus to replace Kane you don't have be only good in ring, you have to be great on the mic and have personality, Harper on the mic.... he doesn't even have personality, he's good in the ring but he's too bland, I don't think Harper can do a diabolic promo and talking in a scary way like Kane, I can't see him doing a promo with that passion, Kane is miles away better.



Godway said:


> Can we please never put Kane in a match like this again? I don't want to see him die on live TV.


What are you talking about? the only one who almost dies in the ring during his matches is Chris Jericho


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

That Styles Clash to Ellsgeek was beautiful :mark: :mark:


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

@DemonKane_Legend delivers as always, makes this thread even more fun to read. All these double standards, I´m laughing my butt off


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Star of the night was


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The clip on Jericho's clipboard>>>>>Indy version of Kane.

In b4 there's an accusation of someone being old in comparison to Kane.

Styles squashed Elsworth so all is right in the world............for now.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Can Miz fill in for Bryan every week on Talking Smack. I found him a lot more enjoyable than Bryan has been.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I really enjoyed Smackdown.

Raw killed them the last two weeks but Smackdown still showing they are a strong brand. Considering nearly all the feuds they have going on have been going on for what seem like months and months, this week did a great job of keeping them fresh. Styles decimation of Ellsworth was BRILLIANT.

They really are pushing their PG boundaries a lot more recently and seem to be a lot more aggressive, I like it.


----------



## CM Dunk05 (Apr 12, 2016)

That was one of the most enjoyable wrestling programmes I have seen in a long time. Alexa was fantastic, loved American alpha in the main event and I thought the ending with ambrose and styles was superb. Brilliant smackdown well done wwe. Can't wait for TLC


----------

